# parl goruamis



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

my two pearl gouramis have just laid their second clutch of eggs, however, the male hadnt made a bubble nest yet, and now i cant tell if he is eating the eggs or building a nest, and advice would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think gouramis lay eggs...that sounds very unusual. I'm pretty sure he builds the nest first, then they spawn when the female and male agree to, you know, spawn. 

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  I've never personally bred gouramis, but the above is what I've read in all my books.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought they bred like bettas, nest first, then embracing and eggs caught and stuck in the nest. Huge spawns.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearl gouramis are bubble-nest builders, similar to bettas.
They absolutely DO lay eggs.
If they laid eggs, where did they go? I believe pearl gourami eggs float naturally, and would normally be placed in a bubble nest by the male. I've never seen them lay eggs that were stuck to the glass or leaves or anything, although they can incorporate bits of leaves and plants in the bubble nest.
Let us know how it goes, I think breeding them is a feat in itself!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Prehaps the male is no good at making a nest, or posibly you have two females. Then thre eggs would be unfertlised and just floating at the top.


----------

